
A Critic Uses the DMCA to Avoid Criticism - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/takedowns/critic-uses-dmca-avoid-criticism
======
CM30
A critic who can't accept criticism? That seems to be a more and more common
occurrence nowadays, both with media critics and traditional journalism. Seems
a lot of people in those fields can dish out far more than they can take
themselves.

But abusing the DMCA for crap like this is definitely going way too far, even
by those standards.

------
lopmotr
Reminds me of this game company (Campo Santo) using DMCA against PewDiePie [1]
because they were offended at something he said while playing an unrelated
game. It's another weapon in online fights.

[1]
[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/8xxwyg/pewdiepie-...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/8xxwyg/pewdiepie-
is-inexcusable-but-dmca-takedowns-are-not-the-way-to-fight-him)

~~~
binarycrusader
That is an unfair characterization. They did what they did to protect their
brand from a Streamer who is making money from other people’s content via
monetization and to which they wanted no association with.

Many corporations wouldn’t allow monetization of their content by someone else
so they were quite generous to generally allow it. But that comes at their
sole discretion, as is their right.

If somone reads the article you linked, I think this is pretty clear.

~~~
pitaj
But is their use of the DMCA valid? PewDiePie's usage of their content was
most likely covered by fair use.

------
JdeBP
The full EFF list of these is discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17254412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17254412)
.

------
crunchlibrarian
How many more decades of abuse do we have to endure before we realize the DMCA
sucks?

